# emulateur .jar



## johny12 (16 Septembre 2008)

bonjour,
 je chercherais un emulateur pour les applications de mobiles( natels) en .jar
auriez-vous une idée // ou bien un script pour executer une commande pour le faire marche via le terminal ?

merci


----------



## molgow (19 Septembre 2008)

Cet article à propos de MIDP sur Mac OS X est un peu vieux, mais il devrait toujours être valide, et il pourra te donner des pistes.


----------



## johny12 (19 Septembre 2008)

merci 

édit je ne comprend pas tout  est ce quelqu'un pourais m'en faire un applecript pour que je n'ai plus qu'à appuyer sur executer svp ? ^^


----------



## johny12 (20 Septembre 2008)

dans le terminal quand je tape :"
java -cp monjeu.jar
"
j'obtient:"
Welcome to Darwin!
ordinateur-de-nicolas-muller:~ jonathan$ java -cp hack.jar
Usage: java [-options] class [args...]
           (to execute a class)
   or  java [-options] -jar jarfile [args...]
           (to execute a jar file)

where options include:
    -client       to select the "client" VM
    -server       to select the "server" VM
    -jvm          is a synonym for the "client" VM  [deprecated]
    -hotspot      is a synonym for the "client" VM  [deprecated]
                  The default VM is client.

    -cp <class search path of directories and zip/jar files>
    -classpath <class search path of directories and zip/jar files>
                  A : separated list of directories, JAR archives,
                  and ZIP archives to search for class files.
    -D<name>=<value>
                  set a system property
    -verbose[:class|gc|jni]
                  enable verbose output
    -version      print product version and exit
    -version:<value>
                  require the specified version to run
    -showversion  print product version and continue
    -jre-restrict-search | -jre-no-restrict-search
                  include/exclude user private JREs in the version search
    -? -help      print this help message
    -X            print help on non-standard options
    -ea[:<packagename>...|:<classname>]
    -enableassertions[:<packagename>...|:<classname>]
                  enable assertions
    -da[:<packagename>...|:<classname>]
    -disableassertions[:<packagename>...|:<classname>]
                  disable assertions
    -esa | -enablesystemassertions
                  enable system assertions
    -dsa | -disablesystemassertions
                  disable system assertions
    -agentlib:<libname>[=<options>]
                  load native agent library <libname>, e.g. -agentlib:hprof
                    see also, -agentlib:jdwp=help and -agentlib:hprof=help
    -agentpath:<pathname>[=<options>]
                  load native agent library by full pathname
    -javaagent:<jarpath>[=<options>]
                  load Java programming language agent, see java.lang.instrument
ordinateur-de-nicolas-muller:~ jonathan$ 
"

et dans la console:"
Mac OS X Version 10.4.11 (assemblage 8S2167)
2008-09-20 12:22:39 +0200
2008-09-20 12:22:40.008 loginwindow[89] FSResolveAliasWithMountFlags returned err = -43
Sep 20 12:22:40 ordinateur-de-nicolas-muller mDNSResponder: Adding browse domain local.
2008-09-20 12:22:50.196 loginwindow[89] FSResolveAliasWithMountFlags returned err = -43
2008-09-20 12:22:50.242 loginwindow[89] FSResolveAliasWithMountFlags returned err = -43
2008-09-20 12:22:50.264 loginwindow[89] FSResolveAliasWithMountFlags returned err = -43
2008-09-20 12:22:50.306 loginwindow[89] FSResolveAliasWithMountFlags returned err = -43
Using wxWidgets 2.8.7.
2008-09-20 12:22:52.875 SystemUIServer[107] lang is:fr
Sep 20 12:22:59 ordinateur-de-nicolas-muller diskarbitrationd[38]: SystemUIServer [107]:14087 not responding.
Sep 20 12:24:29 ordinateur-de-nicolas-muller java: Java is generating its shared archive, version 1.5
Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from
/Users/jonathan/Documents/hack - copie.jar

XFree86 Version 4.4.0 / X Window System
(protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6600)
[DRI] screen 0 installation complete
Screen 0 added: 1280x800 @ (0,0)
Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/, removing from list!
bash: no job control in this shell
bash: no job control in this shell
bash: no job control in this shell
bash: no job control in this shell
bash: /Users/jonathan/Desktop/hack - copie.jar: Permission denied
Sep 20 12:30:59 ordinateur-de-nicolas-muller /System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Contents/MacOS/loginwindow: Login Window Application Started
Sep 20 12:30:59 ordinateur-de-nicolas-muller loginwindow[358]: Login Window Started Security Agent
Mac OS X Version 10.4.11 (assemblage 8S2167)
2008-09-20 12:31:41 +0200
2008-09-20 12:31:57.386 Finder[109] CFLog (21): dyld returns 2 when trying to load /Users/jonathan/Library/Contextual Menu Items/XRay Contextual Menu.plugin/Contents/MacOS/XRay Contextual Menu
2008-09-20 12:31:57.387 Finder[109] CFLog (22): Cannot find function pointer XRayCMPluginFactory for factory F400CE83-DB60-11D5-8037-003065845374 in CFBundle/CFPlugIn 0x60c980 </Users/jonathan/Library/Contextual Menu Items/XRay Contextual Menu.plugin> (bundle, not loaded)
Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from
/Users/jonathan/Desktop/hack - copie.jar
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: main"

quelqu'un peut me dire oue st l'erreur svp ?


----------



## Zeusviper (20 Septembre 2008)

java -cp monjeu.jar n'est pas valide.
le "-cp" se contente de scanner l'archive pour executer un fichier java qui devrait se trouver en 3eme paramètre

"java -jar monjeu.jar" devrait la lancer

une archive jar bien faite suffit de double-cliquer et c parti.


----------



## johny12 (24 Septembre 2008)

au départ c'est pas un jeu mais une appli pour portable

(quand je met jeva -jar appli.jar j'obtient:

muller:~ jonathan$ java -jar appli.jar
Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from
appli.jar
muller:~ jonathan$ 

)


----------



## Zeusviper (27 Septembre 2008)

Hello,

cela signifie qu'il n'y a pas de fichier Manifest dans l'archive (ou un fichier invalide). donc java ne sait pas quoi lancer pour démarrer.
il est fréquent que les appareils mobiles lancent par défaut une classe dans tt les cas. on y gagne qq octets en rendant ainsi le manifeste facultatif.
en dézippant l'archive tu devrai identifier rapidement la classe principiale (probablement un truc genre Main ou start ou truc dans le genre!)

après il te suffit de taper "java - jar tonjar.jar nomdelaclasseprincipale"


PS : sinon pour certains téléphone il existe des émulateurs (google peux t'aider), ainsi tu pourrai y installer ton appli et tu aurai exactement le mm fonctionnement que sur le tel.


----------



## johny12 (27 Septembre 2008)

j'ai trouvé un emulateur (mpowerplayer)
mais sur l'adresse :"http://www.netbeans.org/downloads/index.html" 
je dois :"Telecharger ensuite, a la meme adresse, la version correspondante du
NetBeans MobilityPack pour Linux."
qui est en .bin mais tout ce que je trouve estz en .sh, est ce quelqu'un trouve ce fameux fichier ?
/son nom: netbeans mobility-5 0-beta2-linux.bin/


----------

